# How can i change Line-in to Line-Out in mY AC97 Sound card?



## sushantvirdi (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a ac97 onboard soundcard. I have heard that through a software configration we can change the line in of the soundcard to line out, so that it supports 2.1 channel sound. Can anyone tell me how to do it?

Thanks


----------



## mobileman (Apr 6, 2007)

hi Sushand,

 well could u pls share me the AC97  sound driver,i m in search to get it for my asrock mother board. 
or else pls send me the file 
"cmuda.sys"
u can catch me in shinojmahe@rediffmail.com too  

waiting 

thanks n advance


----------



## sushantvirdi (Apr 6, 2007)

u can download the ac97 driver from www.realtek.com website!


----------

